# Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?



## Gigasax (29. April 2014)

*Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Moin,
im mom hab ich eine Corsair H40 auf meinem 2500k, der mit 4,4GHz läuft. Damit sollte er auch weiter laufen, evlt. später auch noch ein bisschen höher.
Hatte vorher ne H60 drinnen bis diese kaputt ging  nun also schnell die alte H40 von nem Kumpel eingebaut und nen BQ Silent Wing draufgeschnallt, den ich noch hier liegen hatte.
Hab so ca 32° im Idle und zwischen 65° und 75°, je nach Core, und auch mal an die 85°, unter Last.

Eigentlich hab ich grad keine Lust ne neue Kühlung zu kaufen. Würde ein anderer Lüfter oder auch 2 da noch einiges rausholen?

Und bevor die Empfehlungen für nen Luftkühler kommen: die werden kaum aufs Mainboard passen, da der Sockel bei meinem Asrock Z77e-ITX zu nah am PCIe-Slot sitzt.

Habt ihr nen paar Empfehlungen wie ich die Temperaturen ein bisschen senken kann?

Gruß
Gigasax


----------



## Goyoma (29. April 2014)

Sind die Lamellen denn vielleicht verstäubt?


Was ist dein Gehäuse?

Andere Lüfter bringen dann vielleicht 3-7 Grad weniger, denke ich


----------



## Gigasax (29. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Steht ihn meiner Sig^^
Hab nen Bitfenix Prodigy


----------



## Goyoma (29. April 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> Steht ihn meiner Sig^^
> Hab nen Bitfenix Prodigy



Cool! Wie ist das so?
Ich weis es ist OffTopic aber ich werde mir das auch holen, wie ist das Teil?

Okay, ich würde mal andere Lüfter holen in die Kühllamellen säubern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Prickelnd sind die Werte ja nicht gerade und welcher Silent Wing sitzt da genau drauf? Ich würde da auf zu wenig Luftdurchsatz tippen da diese Durchlauferhitzer doch einen gewissen Speed brauchen um die Luft da durch zu pressen


----------



## Gigasax (29. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Enermax hat ja gerade nen interessanten neuen Lüfter rausgebracht: den Twister Pressure wenn ich mich nicht irre...der soll sich ja angeblich ganz gut auf Radiatoren machen?
Sonst hatte ich schon mal an eine Kühlung mit Doppelradiator gedacht, oder eine mit 140er Radiator.

@Goyoma: mir gefällts richtig gut, habs aber auch ein wenig gemoddet


----------



## Goyoma (29. April 2014)

Okay cool


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*



Gigasax schrieb:


> Moin,
> im mom hab ich eine Corsair H40 auf meinem 2500k, der mit 4,4GHz läuft. Damit sollte er auch weiter laufen, evlt. später auch noch ein bisschen höher.
> Hatte vorher ne H60 drinnen bis diese kaputt ging  nun also schnell die alte H40 von nem Kumpel eingebaut und nen BQ Silent Wing draufgeschnallt, den ich noch hier liegen hatte.
> Hab so ca 32° im Idle und zwischen 65° und 75°, je nach Core, und auch mal an die 85°, unter Last.
> ...


 
Warum probierst du es nciht eifnach mit den Lüftern, die du auf der H60 hattest?
Silent Wings sind jedenfalls tendentiell schlecht für Radiatoren geeignet.


----------



## Gigasax (29. April 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Hatte dort die mitgelieferten drauf, die mir zu laut waren


----------



## ronrebell (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Welchen Lüfter würdet ihr für Radis empfehlen?
Ich überlege auch einmal meine Standard Lüfter der H100i zu ersetzen.

Sorry, ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht offtopic.


----------



## myolanus (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Hmmm...ich wusste bis jetzt nicht, dass es da so grosse Unterschiede gibt bei Lüftern für AIO-Kühlungen. Ich persönlich habe an meinem Radi der H50 2 Stück Xilence Red Lüfter im Push/Pull. Also einer saugend und einer pustend. Damit habe ich unter normalen Temperaturbedingungen im Raum, im Idle so 25 - 28 Grad und unter Volllast so 58 Grad. Das bei einem AMD Phenom II X6 1090T.


----------



## myolanus (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

@ ronrebell:

Was hältst Du von den Aerocool Shark Fans. Die scheinen gut Leistung zu haben und trotzdem angenehm laufruhig, laut Spezifikationen. Sind aber Led-Lüfter, die es allerdings in verschiedenen Farben gibt.


----------



## Rommels (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*

Also das Prodigy hatte ich auch und war sehr unzufrieden.. Klein , Schwer , Klobig , Scharfe Kanten , man kam schwer an die Hardware ran und Wasserkühlung hätte nur in einem leicht Gemodeten Gehäuse platz...
Ich denke die H40 ist ausreichend bei 4 Ghz höher lasse ich meinen Hitzkopf alias: 3770K 4Ghz auch nicht laufen.. Mach den Lüfter ans Gehäuse so das die offenen Lamellen ins Gehäuse zeigen setze den Radioator 
drauf und schraub von außerhalb des gehäuses die Kühlung an .. Notfalls kannst du einen 2ten Lüfter nochmal raufklemmen und beide raus pusten lassen , Achtung!! Pass auf die RPM auf du kannst den anderen Lüfter damit zerschießen.. 
Ich habe meinen 2ten Lüfter wieder entfernt und es sind wieder sommerliche 85grad angesagt .. PS: Geh in eine Autowerkstat und puste den radiator mit nem Hochdruck Luftschlauch durch.. Hoffe es hilft dir MFG:Tom


----------



## MESeidel (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Neuer Lüfter für ne H40 oder doch eine neue Kühlung?*



Rommels schrieb:


> Also das Prodigy hatte ich auch und war sehr unzufrieden.. Klein , Schwer , Klobig , Scharfe Kanten , man kam schwer an die Hardware ran und Wasserkühlung hätte nur in einem leicht Gemodeten Gehäuse platz...


 Ich kann keine scharfen Kanten an meinem finden.
Viellicht ist die Verarbeitung besser geworden.

Schwer ist relativ.
Klein ist ja gewollt bei so einem Gehäuse.
Und schwer an die Hardware zu kommen ist Prinzip bedingt.

Es passt ein 140er Rad hinten und ein 240 in der Front (ohne DVD Laufwerk).

Was mir sehr negativ aufgefallen ist, ist das die Seitenwand mit Löchern extrem wichtig ist für Grafikkarten mit Luftkühler.
Mit der Plaxi Seite, sind die Temps schnell am Limit zum runtertakten.
Meine hat es sogar zur Karte hin "gezogen" und die Lüfter rein geschliffen^^
Hab auch schon bei OCN gelesen das viele selbst Löcher in die Plexi wand bohren.


----------

